# Kingdom Hearts 1.5 HD Remix announced



## Big Kong Boss (Sep 20, 2012)

Square Enix has announced HD re-releases of Kingdom Hearts 1: Final Mix, Kingdom Hearts Re: Chain of Memories, and Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days*Cutscenes from 358/2 rendered in HD. The game will be released sometime in 2013 for the Playstation 3. No news about a North American release, but here's to hoping it'll come to North America and other regions.

Source: http://www.square-en...p/kingdom/khhd/


----------



## Clarky (Sep 20, 2012)

ohh, colour me interested


----------



## Devin (Sep 20, 2012)

We want 3 Square Enix. Kingdom Hearts 3. Not 1.5 HD REMIX, 2.1 HD FINAL MIX 45, 1/2. They're pulling a Steam. ;_;


----------



## jamesaa (Sep 20, 2012)

Give me Kingdom Hearts 3 ffs -_-

(still buying this, I fail, I'm sorry)


----------



## Maverick_z (Sep 20, 2012)

And here I was hoping for them to release both final mixes not just one and a bunch of spin-offs

Oh well....


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 20, 2012)

Devin said:


> We want 3 Square Enix. Kingdom Hearts 3. Not 1.5 HD REMIX, 2.1 HD FINAL MIX 45, 1/2. They're pulling a Steam. ;_;



after Dream Drop Distance..I'm sure that's what will be next...


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 20, 2012)

On the plus side, an HD version of 358 1/2 days will be amazing. And to be on console!


----------



## Maverick_z (Sep 20, 2012)

If this is gonna be 1.5 what is 2.5 gonna be?


----------



## Lurker2 (Sep 20, 2012)

Well the team that would develop 3 is busy with Final Fantasy Versus according to a interview and there is the new Kingdom Hearts game coming out for PC.

Edit: Don't they need BBS since it is a prequel and 2.5 would have 2, coded and DDD or whatever abbreviation it gets.

Edit 2: It doesn't have 358/2 only the cutscenes. Source https://twitter.com/FFNTony/status/248600101113712641


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 20, 2012)

...Am I the only one who's confused as hell as to why they would not just put BbS, KH1 and KH2 in HD? I mean, add the main games that actually add to the story.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 20, 2012)

Devin said:


> We want 3 Square Enix. Kingdom Hearts 3. Not 1.5 HD REMIX, 2.1 HD FINAL MIX 45, 1/2. They're pulling a Steam. ;_;


KH DDD 2.9 HD announced for the Wii u


ShadowSoldier said:


> ...Am I the only one who's confused as hell as to why they would not just put BbS, KH1 and KH2 in HD? I mean, add the main games that actually add to the story.


or (the whole shebang) Kingdom Hearts Chronicles Wii u Collection.


----------



## raybattousai (Sep 20, 2012)

Its nice that final mix is finally coming stateside, but I don't think anyone was really asking for an HD release of Re:Chain and 358/2. I think more fans would have been happy if KH2 Final Mix+ was included in the bundle instead. Also I find it rather odd they chose 358/2 over Birth By Sleep Final Mix.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2012)

omg omg omg I wanna have this


----------



## riceball7852 (Sep 20, 2012)

The Kingdom Hearts series just keeps on getting worse...
All I mainly hear about Square-Enix's plans with the KH series is either Remakes or worthless Spin-offs (Ex. Coded).

Not to sound like a hater guys (I'm a long KH fan myself as well)...


----------



## emigre (Sep 20, 2012)

Are they planning a HD remaster of a DS game? Is that even possible?


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Sep 20, 2012)

Version 2.0 will probably come with bbs and kh 2 then. I hope to god this comes to the us,I actually never owned kh 1 or 2. I only rented kh 1 for a day or two and I never got past the intro video because it kept making me jizz my pants.


----------



## 2ndApex (Sep 20, 2012)

riceball7852 said:


> The Kingdom Hearts series just keeps on getting worse...
> All I mainly hear about Square-Enix's plans with the KH series is either Remakes or worthless Spin-offs (Ex. Coded).
> 
> Not to sound like a hater guys (I'm a long KH fan myself as well)...



Coded was the only "meh" spinoff. BBS, ReCoM, Days, and DDD are all great games (okay, maybe Days' mission system could be reworked) and extremely relevant to the plot. As for remakes again ReCoded was the only one that fell behind, ReCoM was done really well and 1.5 is a good way to set up KH3 for people who haven't played KH yet and bring Final Mix to the US at last. Thing's aren't getting worse, SE's just taking there time setting KH3 up and people (especially the ones falling behind on anything that's not KH1 or 2) are getting impatient.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 20, 2012)

Maybe Days might actually not be a piece of shit this time.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 20, 2012)

2ndApex said:


> riceball7852 said:
> 
> 
> > The Kingdom Hearts series just keeps on getting worse...
> ...



BbS was not a spin off. It was extremely important to the story that you actually needed to know.

Also, I'm going to guess I'm the only one who liked Days? I thought it was a pretty fun title. A hell of a lot better than that piece of shit known as Chain of Memories.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> 2ndApex said:
> 
> 
> > riceball7852 said:
> ...


I like days 2


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 20, 2012)

raybattousai said:


> Its nice that final mix is finally coming stateside, but I don't think anyone was really asking for an HD release of Re:Chain and 358/2. I think more fans would have been happy if KH2 Final Mix+ was included in the bundle instead. Also I find it rather odd they chose 358/2 over Birth By Sleep Final Mix.


Mainly because 358/2 follows the story after the first and before the second making more sense calling the game 1.5 too instead of 0.5. I believe they did the right choice as 352/2's story make more sense than BBS after going through a KH1 and then CoM run.


----------



## emigre (Sep 20, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Also, I'm going to guess I'm the only one who liked Days? I thought it was a pretty fun title. A hell of a lot better than that piece of shit known as Chain of Memories.



I'm pretty sure GBAtemp circa 2009 were wanking over days. With a number of people going on about the great story.


----------



## RikuCrafter (Sep 20, 2012)

Why couldn't this just come to Vita?

It would make Riku so happy


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Sep 20, 2012)

Days and kh1 HD


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 20, 2012)

PS3 );

I need to get one.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 20, 2012)

emigre said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I'm going to guess I'm the only one who liked Days? I thought it was a pretty fun title. A hell of a lot better than that piece of shit known as Chain of Memories.
> ...



Don't be pretty sure, it's 100% the truth.

The best feature of 358/2 Days was the ability to skip cutscenes.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 20, 2012)

emigre said:


> Are they planning a HD remaster of a DS game? Is that even possible?


Exactly my thoughts. It's going to look ugly as fuck unless they completely revamp the game.


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 20, 2012)

No kh2 HD remater? I am disapointed.


----------



## Markitus95 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm not going to buy this because I don't have a PS3 to play it on, but I'm glad for all those people who were waiting for this. Plus, if this ever comes to Europe, it'll be the first time Kingdom Hearts Re: Chain of Memories is playable legally on PAL systems. The PS2 version was only released in Japan and North America.


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 20, 2012)

I am not excited because remix in the title equals pal release only. Never been a remix title of final fantasy or kingdom hearts out side of Japan.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes time to destory xion in HD!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 20, 2012)

KH is dead for me.
It died on the PS2.


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 20, 2012)

emigre said:


> Are they planning a HD remaster of a DS game? Is that even possible?




Remake/Remade? RE:CoM & RE:Coded says Hi


----------



## Gahars (Sep 20, 2012)

Because that title inspires nothing but confidence.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 20, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Because that title inspires nothing but confidence.



Kingdom Hearts: Now only one and a half assed.


----------



## ForteGospel (Sep 20, 2012)

1234turtles said:


> No kh2 HD remater? I am disapointed.


ofcourse they wont put kh2 in this hd remaster, what do you expect to see in the kh 2.5 hd Remix?
chances are bbs kh2 and coded (since coded is after kh2...)

it would make more sense if it was kh2 coded and ddd, but the last game was out for less than a year...


----------



## raybattousai (Sep 20, 2012)

So supposedly 358/2 isn't actually included, its just the cut scenes in "HD"


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Sep 20, 2012)

Time to unhack my ps3 :/


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Sep 20, 2012)

http://kh13.com/news...browsers?page=1
Another piece of news, sorry if it was posted before.



raybattousai said:


> So supposedly 358/2 isn't actually included, its just the cut scenes in "HD"


 , deal breaker.


----------



## narutofan777 (Sep 20, 2012)

Are they still workin' on versus and that ff 13-3?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 20, 2012)

It'd be sweet if they were like "Okay, we'll add all the games, we will just add the cutscenes from Days, but we'll add the grid system Days had into the games". Seriously, that grid system they had was awesome.


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Sep 20, 2012)

I fail to see why they don't just put KH2 and 365/2 days in with this, and throw it together as KH HD Collection  :/ having just cutscenes for 365/2 days feels like a jip.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 20, 2012)

Yatashi Strife said:


> I fail to see why they don't just put KH2 and 365/2 days in with this, and throw it together as KH HD Collection  :/ having just cutscenes for 365/2 days feels like a jip.



*MONEY!*


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Sep 20, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> It'd be sweet if they were like "Okay, we'll add all the games, we will just add the cutscenes from Days, but we'll add the grid system Days had into the games". Seriously, that grid system they had was awesome.


Agreed, you can customise everything, even your level.
Days was just amazing for me.


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Sep 20, 2012)

clarky said:


> Yatashi Strife said:
> 
> 
> > I fail to see why they don't just put KH2 and 365/2 days in with this, and throw it together as KH HD Collection  :/ having just cutscenes for 365/2 days feels like a jip.
> ...


But they would make way more money putting it all together imo. I never pass up on a kingdom hearts game, but there decision for 365/2 is really disappointing, but what else is new with games these days?


----------



## Gahars (Sep 20, 2012)

Yatashi Strife said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > Yatashi Strife said:
> ...



What do they stand to make more money from: selling only one game, or two (or more)?

If someone wanted to have all of the games, they would have to spend more money on more collections (if that is the plan).


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 20, 2012)

First TWEWY now this, SquareEnix is on a trolling spree.

I already played KH1 and Re:CoM in HD.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 20, 2012)

Am I the only one that doesn't like these games?


----------



## Arras (Sep 20, 2012)

I'd guess there's going to be an HD version of KH2 somewhere in the future as well, then. Too bad they didn't just do KH1+2 on one disc + the chronicles (and maybe cutscenes) like KH3D. That'd be worth purchasing.


----------



## emigre (Sep 20, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't like these games?



I know a chap called Guild McVitaism who hates the games. Mainly because he's an irrationally angry shit.

On topic, I hope this collection leads us one step closer to death of Square. Ideally in an orgy of flames and floods.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Clarky (Sep 20, 2012)

Yatashi Strife said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > Yatashi Strife said:
> ...



But someone at SE figured if you buy 2 discs full price they make more money. Looking at most of these HD collections 2 games seems to be the minimum, 3 on the odd occasion. I Wouldn't be surprised in the following year if you saw a Kingdom Heart 2 / Birth Before Sleep HD package. But yeah the 365/2 deal is bullshit.


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 20, 2012)

Will preorder. Without a doubt.
Even if it means I gotta buy a TruBlue or Cobra or whatever to play it on my old 3.55 CFW.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 20, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> Even if it means I gotta buy a TruBlue or Cobra or whatever to play it on my old 3.55 CFW.



I thought TruBlue went out of business now everyone and there dog are releasing eboot?


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 20, 2012)

clarky said:


> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> > Even if it means I gotta buy a TruBlue or Cobra or whatever to play it on my old 3.55 CFW.
> ...


Haven't really been following the PS3 scene as much as I should. I'd just like to buy the game and play it on CFW.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 20, 2012)

narutofan777 said:


> Are they still workin' on versus and that ff 13-3?


Hahahahaha!
No.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 21, 2012)

"Actually contains spoilers for KH3D and shiz*


Spoiler



Well, in KH3D, there's a secret message thats like that:

"The past will be reawakened
as a new number
in never-before-seen detail

Prepare yourself for the awakening
of the next number"

Mmm, this "The past will be reawakened as a new number" (1.5) and the "never before seen detail" (HD) were probably hints for this collection...


----------



## DragorianSword (Sep 21, 2012)

Damn I kind of hoped this would be for PSVita...
If they don't come with good games for the Vita soon I'll probably sell it and buy a PS3 instead.
I saw some pretty cheap PS3 around the web lately.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 21, 2012)

So it is 3 games in one package? I support it.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 21, 2012)

trumpet-205 said:


> So it is 3 games in one package? I support it.



Actually, only two (Kingdom Hearts Final Mix and Re: Chain of memories)
358/2 days cutscenes were remade in HD, but just the cutscenes, not the game.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 21, 2012)

There's one thing I don't get. If this is only KH1 and Piece of shit memories, that means it's going to be another while before they give out KH2 and whatever one. Which in turn means that we'll have to wait longer for KH3....

I don't understand how the hell they couldn't make KH3 before Final Fantasy XIII-2 or XIII-3. Honestly. There's no way in hell those games have a big enough fan base to warrant so many sequels. I mean, XIII-2 was your chance to redeem the XIII franchise, if you still fucked it up, don't bother going back to it. What other games are Square working on anyways? From what I remember, from the launch of the PS3...

Final Fantasy XIII trilogy
Final Fantasy Versus XIII ?

Sooo... what the fuck why the big delays? With the way Square Enix has been going, I'm kind of scared that they'll fuck up KH3 to no end.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 21, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> There's one thing I don't get. If this is only KH1 and Piece of shit memories, that means it's going to be another while before they give out KH2 and whatever one. Which in turn means that we'll have to wait longer for KH3....
> 
> I don't understand how the hell they couldn't make KH3 before Final Fantasy XIII-2 or XIII-3. Honestly. There's no way in hell those games have a big enough fan base to warrant so many sequels. I mean, XIII-2 was your chance to redeem the XIII franchise, if you still fucked it up, don't bother going back to it. What other games are Square working on anyways? From what I remember, from the launch of the PS3...
> 
> ...



Square-Enix admitted to having issues with meeting their deadlines when it comes to large scale projects. 

EDIT: Better Source


----------



## Gahars (Sep 21, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > There's one thing I don't get. If this is only KH1 and Piece of shit memories, that means it's going to be another while before they give out KH2 and whatever one. Which in turn means that we'll have to wait longer for KH3....
> ...



Plus, they can string the series' fan base along all the while.


----------

